# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.46.2 8f8dc1b (11/30/2018)



## SoFlaModel3

New version found on a Model 3 in Nevada


----------



## Perscitus

Still a build from the 46th week of the year, so compiled at least 2 weeks ago now.
Just more fast-track beta or pre-rollout testing noise.


----------



## Veedio

Perscitus said:


> Still a build from the 46th week of the year, so compiled at least 2 weeks ago now.
> Just more fast-track beta or pre-rollout testing noise.


Or Canadian Nav on AP hopefully!


----------



## Trevlan

Please! Oh please


----------



## Ze1000

Perscitus said:


> Still a build from the 46th week of the year, so compiled at least 2 weeks ago now.
> Just more fast-track beta or pre-rollout testing noise.


It has always been a lag of 2-3 weeks for GA of any release. Tesla never released to GA the same week of the code build. Which means that this can well be a GA version of the 46th week.
Validation for a day or less based on what they are trying to iron out from the previous versions and then open release after.


----------



## Bokonon

It's VIN 85xxx again.... our own little firmware canary! We should call her Beta.


----------



## Jay79

Bokonon said:


> It's VIN 85xxx again.... our own little firmware canary! We should call her Beta.


Yes, yes we shall


----------



## Perscitus

It could very well be the GA cut. Here is to 46.2 rolling out NA-wide.


----------



## Jim Marshall

Just got 46.2. In Delaware.


----------



## COM3

Just got it in Colorado.


----------



## iChris93

Jim Marshall said:


> Just got 46.2. In Delaware.





COM3 said:


> Just got it in Colorado.


Cold weather roll out again?


----------



## darthkarl

Just received it in Wyoming.


----------



## Jwalit Patel

screen shots or it didnt happen. lol


----------



## Angrew

Came up a couple hours ago in Calgary, Alberta. Had 2 updates last week already too, maybe just bug fixes.


----------



## Nicholas Strub

Just installed in Kansas. Don't see anything different in release notes from 44.2 and everything looks the same to me.


----------



## darthkarl

Here you go


----------



## Musclez

Just received 46.2 I’ll check the car shortly for release notes


----------



## EValuatED

Got it in VA


----------



## EricMandela

Received it in NJ


----------



## Jobine

darthkarl said:


> Here you go


same thing as 44.1 !


----------



## theclam

Got it in CT


----------



## Headwind

Knoxville has received!


----------



## Jay79

I don't get it, why push another update that is exactly the same as the last?


----------



## Bokonon

Jay79 said:


> I don't get it, why push another update that is exactly the same as the last?


It's probably not the same as 44.2, though it could contain only minor bug fixes.

The car displays release notes in cumulative form, meaning if you updated from 42.3 to 46.2, you'd see any release notes for 42.4, 46.2, and anything in between. Not all updates have release notes, though, which is why people updating from 44.1 or earlier to 46.2 are seeing release notes that appear to be identical to 44.2...because that is, in fact, what they are.


----------



## littlD

I'm finally allowing 44.2 to install, hopefully not on it long (not thrilled with the charge port behavior change for cold weather).

Anyone with details on bugs fixed, different behavior?


----------



## Jay Jay

Updated last night for us in CO. Can't tell at all that anything has changed though. Big fixes?


----------



## TesLou

Updated last night. The airflow animation is a bit more precise now. You can see more of a "beam" again and the airflow "split" is more defined. Sorry I didn't capture a screenshot.


----------



## TesLou

Also...(and your mileage may vary)...my browser is now working amazingly fast. This has sort of come and gone with location and firmware versions, but at my house (where I only have 2 bars of LTE and minimal wifi), it is now faster than I've ever seen it. Would love to hear others results.


----------



## Bernard

I did not receive 44.2 -- Tesla knows my car is in Hawaii and does not need anything related to cold weather! -- but I'm hoping to get 46.2 for the airflow tuning, which is not great under 42.3, the last firmware I received.
(If all firmwares after 44.2 have the winter features, then I may have to wait until spring to receive a new firmware ;-)


----------



## MelindaV

Bernard said:


> I did not receive 44.2 -- Tesla knows my car is in Hawaii and does not need anything related to cold weather! -- but I'm hoping to get 46.2 for the airflow tuning, which is not great under 42.3, the last firmware I received.
> (If all firmwares after 44.2 have the winter features, then I may have to wait until spring to receive a new firmware ;-)


How far up Mauna Kea or Mauna Loa can you drive? you could go stash it at the summit for a while to acclimate it to 44.2  you may first want to check out the offroad/suspension thread though.


----------



## Bernard

MelindaV said:


> How far up Mauna Kea or Mauna Loa can you drive? you could go stash it at the summit for a while to acclimate it to 44.2  you may first want to check out the offroad/suspension thread though.


Cool idea (literally...)!
Car will go to the top of Mauna Kea (14'000ft), no problem if one is careful driving, and it did snow up there just a few days ago. Not sure about LTE reception at the top, though ;-)
But it would be pretty cool if it then got 44.2, since it would mean that Tesla's firmware servers push 44.2 based on ambient temperature, not based on lat/long position.


----------



## MelindaV

Bernard said:


> Cool idea (literally...)!
> Car will go to the top, no problem if one is careful driving, and it did snow up there just a few days ago. Not sure about LTE reception at the top, though ;-)
> But it would be pretty cool if it then got 44.2, since it would mean that Tesla's firmware servers push 44.2 based on ambient temperature, not based on lat/long position.


I actually do think it's geography determined. I got it with multiple others in WA, but didn't really see any in OR - and it had been in the 50s and 60s here, so hardly a threat of our windows or charge ports freezing up.


----------



## Bernard

MelindaV said:


> I actually do think it's geography determined. I got it with multiple others in WA, but didn't really see any in OR - and it had been in the 50s and 60s here, so hardly a threat of our windows or charge ports freezing up.


Yes, it has to be 2D geography -- too complicated otherwise. But using other criteria is doable in principle, since Tesla should have altitude (through GPS) and ambient temperature (car sensor) available.


----------



## JeopardE

I got 46.2 in TX a couple of days ago, and I'm pretty sure I'm near sea level.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

JOUL3S said:


> I got 46.2 in TX a couple of days ago, and I'm pretty sure I'm near sea level.


But, you're SO much closer to Antarctica than most of us.


----------



## littlD

Even with 2018.44.2, I've noticed improvements in NoA as well as less ping ponging with AutoPilot.

Looking forward to 46.2 since the charge port now doesn't like to unlock (the behavior I didn't want).


----------



## Mike

Bernard said:


> I did not receive 44.2 -- Tesla knows my car is in Hawaii and does not need anything related to cold weather! -- but I'm hoping to get 46.2 for the airflow tuning, which is not great under 42.3, the last firmware I received.
> (If all firmwares after 44.2 have the winter features, then I may have to wait until spring to receive a new firmware ;-)


This is why any of these cold weather updates should/must include a specific temperature they are enabled.

Your car should get the same software, regardless of location.

If the temp suddenly plunges below the specified set point, then the whole fleet is covered (versus a patchwork of software versions).


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> This is why any of these cold weather updates should/must include a specific temperature they are enabled.
> 
> Your car should get the same software, regardless of location.
> 
> If the temp suddenly plunges below the specified set point, then the whole fleet is covered (versus a patchwork of software versions).


That's how it is for me on 44.2.


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> That's how it is for me on 44.2.


Do we know the temperature threshold for this?

I really hate the non locked charger/connector thing at temps above 1c.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> Do we know the temperature threshold for this?
> 
> I really hate the non locked charger/connector thing at temps above 1c.


I do not know.


----------



## Carmonkey

I was promised by service and engineering that 2018.46 would fix the deep sleep bug, where my screen has to boot up for 30 seconds about 2/3rds of the time I get in the car. I haven't gotten it yet, so I can't confirm.


----------



## iChris93

Carmonkey said:


> I was promised by service and engineering that 2018.46 would fix the deep sleep bug, where my screen has to boot up for 30 seconds about 2/3rds of the time I get in the car. I haven't gotten it yet, so I can't confirm.


I hope it solves it for me too! Still on 44.2.


----------



## COM3

TesLou said:


> Also...(and your mileage may vary)...my browser is now working amazingly fast. This has sort of come and gone with location and firmware versions, but at my house (where I only have 2 bars of LTE and minimal wifi), it is now faster than I've ever seen it. Would love to hear others results.


Not sure if mine works at all. Last I checked it wasn't working, but I rarely use it. Anyone else's streaming radio skipping a lot? Mine will jump to another song, mid-song sometimes.


----------



## Love

COM3 said:


> Not sure if mine works at all. Last I checked it wasn't working, but I rarely use it. Anyone else's streaming radio skipping a lot? Mine will jump to another song, mid-song sometimes.


I've not seen the skipping songs this firmware but mine will skip within the song a few seconds forward. Never had that before. Also my favorites won't save. Had 5 or 6 favorited, noticed after playing one it "un-favorited" so I hit the star again...only to have it undo it again itself upon entering my car again.
I'm down to 3 favorite stations now because each time I select one this bug takes over.
Have even had a rare time where the "favorite" lasted a few trips, then...nope...gone.

Edit: ah crud, don't mind me...just looked and I'm on 44.2, sorry.
Edit 2: Just received this update. Hope it fixes my favorites issue.


----------



## Zamboni52

Downloading 46.2 now. Colorado.


----------



## victor

Just installed in Canada.


----------



## JustTheTip

I guess 46.2 was just pushed to me in Chicago.


----------



## GarionB

Same here...just got mine in Chicago


----------



## Mfirestone

Confirmed 46.2 in California.


----------



## Trevlan

same here. hope it is NOAP for us canucks.



victor said:


> Just installed in Canada.


----------



## victor

Trevlan said:


> same here. hope it is NOAP for us canucks.


Nope.


----------



## Dr Gez

Hope it fixes regen for winter tires. I'm getting really frustrated with not knowing what type of braking I will get while driving. Can have low regen to no regen at all.


----------



## rwsimon

Downloading 46.2 now. Expecting that it will fix a 44.2 bug that triggers a fault alarm in the front passenger seatbelt system. Apparently a number of us started seeing the alarm after installing 44.2.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

rwsimon said:


> Downloading 46.2 now. Expecting that it will fix a 44.2 bug that triggers a fault alarm in the front passenger seatbelt system. Apparently a number of us started seeing the alarm after installing 44.2.


Is this the bug that you can't buckle up the seatbelt if you're already moving? I've had trouble with that a couple of times when I was just starting to pull out of a drive-up window and had unbuckled my seatbelt to get my wallet out and chose to start moving before I was buckled in to let people behind me advance.

I'm installing an update now, which I suspect is 46.2.


----------



## rwsimon

Rick Steinwand said:


> Is this the bug that you can't buckle up the seatbelt if you're already moving? I've had trouble with that a couple of times when I was just starting to pull out of a drive-up window and had unbuckled my seatbelt to get my wallet out and chose to start moving before I was buckled in to let people behind me advance.
> 
> I'm installing an update now, which I suspect is 46.2.


No. It is a bug where a pop-up on the screen says there is a fault in the front passenger restraint and sounds a chime. It happens whenever you hit the brakes with any amount of abruptness.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Just got 46.2 in Chicagoland. Coming from 44.2, which I only had for 5 days.


----------



## Rich M

Checking in with tonight's wide release of 46.2 (Notification at 7 PM EST)


----------



## lascavarian

Confirm 46.2 seems to be further optimization of 44.2 mostly related to cold weather improvements.


----------



## Blair

Just received 46.2 in Mich


----------



## Bokonon

Just updated from 44.2. Same release notes.


----------



## iChris93

Anyone having issues updating from the app? I have tried to initialize it three times now and it just goes back to software update available.


----------



## FF35

iChris93 said:


> Anyone having issues updating from the app? I have tried to initialize it three times now and it just goes back to software update available.


Normal for me.


----------



## iChris93

FF35 said:


> Normal for me.


Will have to go out to the car if this one doesn't work.


----------



## BaloniusMaximus

Dr Gez said:


> Hope it fixes regen for winter tires. I'm getting really frustrated with not knowing what type of braking I will get while driving. Can have low regen to no regen at all.


Me too! I'm loading it now so I'll find out during the morning commute


----------



## candm

victor said:


> Nope.


Just got this in Canada as well. Same as other have reported in release notes. No NOA in Canada yet.


----------



## iChris93

iChris93 said:


> Anyone having issues updating from the app? I have tried to initialize it three times now and it just goes back to software update available.


Worked for me the third time.


----------



## Mike

candm said:


> Just got this in Canada as well. Same as other have reported in release notes. No NOA in Canada yet.


Thanks for the heads up @candm and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shadow LI

Just received in NY.


----------



## Mase

AZ checking in. Just got it 30 mins ago.


----------



## slasher016

I just got 44.2 last night, and got 46.2 this afternoon. Probably would have gotten 44.2 sooner but I was out of the country.


----------



## Andrew Finegan

I just got 46.2 - where is the trial reset... (tesla service told me they were re rolling out the v9 version of the trial for non-EaP v8 trial guys)


----------



## Flashgj

Just received in UT


----------



## GDN

Just got 46.2 on the Black AWD, came from version 44.1. Now I'm just really getting lazy, I want the release notes to pop up on the phone since I can install SW from here. 

The RWD is still on version 42.4, hasn't seen either of these last 2 updates, at least yet.


----------



## Ray Boily

46.2 tonight in Ontario, Canada. 
NOA SECURED! Just tried it WOW! Even stopped at the exit stop sign.


----------



## epepepep

NJ, m3 AWD, just got 46.2 tonight. I have been having a reduced power error and have a service scheduled for next week. The update seemed to go like normal, but then popped up as failed on my phone. However, it still said 46.2 on the phone.

Went out to the car, it also says 46.2, but now has a service error and to call tech support.

Seems to be running 46.2, though. I now have the new volume display on the passenger side of the screen.

I'm guessing that it detected the reduced power error after installing 46.2 and just reported that it was an update error instead of realizing it was an existing error. Seems like a silly coding error to me, but what do I know?

I also noticed that I can control the Atari games with the steering wheel now. I don't remember that in 44.2, but maybe I just missed it.

Oh well, now I just have two errors on the screen until they can figure out what the reduced power issue is. For now, it feels basically the same.


----------



## MelindaV

Ray Boily said:


> Even stopped at the exit stop sign.


its not that it stopped at the stop sign, but at the end of the exit. Others tested this out on various types of offramps (with stop signs, traffic lights, no stop, etc) and it comes to a stop at all.


----------



## Ray Boily

Thanks for the info.


----------



## GateFather

Got it tonight in NJ. Anyone know definitely what the changes are yet?


----------



## JustTheTip

GateFather said:


> Got it tonight in NJ. Anyone know definitely what the changes are yet?


Most likely just bug fixes.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

just got in Minnesota from 44.2. I'll check it the AM


----------



## Papa John

Just got 46.2 while watching Monday Night Football. Looks like the cold weather update.


----------



## tipton

just got this...really hoping i'll see the regen issues with winter tires fixed tomorrow on the way to the office


----------



## Ianlf10

Received this update in NY. Updated without problem however I did notice when I got in the next morning that my UMC was reporting it was plugged into an extension cord and was reducing the charge current when no such error existed previously.


----------



## Eli

Since updating to 46.2 my car made a connection over WiFi to www.paypalobjects.com, never happened before.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Carmonkey said:


> I was promised by service and engineering that 2018.46 would fix the deep sleep bug, where my screen has to boot up for 30 seconds about 2/3rds of the time I get in the car. I haven't gotten it yet, so I can't confirm.


I only started getting the deep sleep issue after the first Cold Weather update. It currently happens about once a week, usually at lunchtime for some reason.  Anyway, got 46.2 yesterday so we shall see.

"Time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so." - Douglas Adams


----------



## Kuth70

No changes on the release notes, but I noticed the animations for the HVAC are even more different than the 44.2 change. That's about the only change I've noticed so far. Doesn't include more easter eggs or games yet as promised in the December update.


----------



## Kuth70

tipton said:


> just got this...really hoping i'll see the regen issues with winter tires fixed tomorrow on the way to the office


What re-gen issue are you having with winter tires? I've got the perrelli soto serie II winter tires from Tesla and haven't seen any problems.


----------



## porkupan

Eli said:


> Since updating to 46.2 my car made a connection over WiFi to www.paypalobjects.com, never happened before.


They may be working on the way to pay for Slacker subscription directly from the GUI. Or add some additional paid subscription services.


----------



## GDN

Eli said:


> Since updating to 46.2 my car made a connection over WiFi to www.paypalobjects.com, never happened before.


You'll have to wait 21 more days to see what your car bought you for Christmas.


----------



## Rotte

I received the new update last night and the now the web browser works-slowly.


----------



## MelindaV

Rotte said:


> I received the new update last night and the now the web browser works-slowly.


on prior releases, if it wasn't working did you try a re-boot? Mine has always worked (slowly), but sometimes only after a re-boot.
Or in other words, don't be surprised if it stalls out again and does not load pages, but a re-boot should fix it - at least temporarily.


----------



## No_petro

Just updated from 44.2 to 46.2 this morning in MD.
Hopefully the ticking time bomb sound at the charger port will go away with this update.


----------



## EdC

Ray Boily said:


> 46.2 tonight in Ontario, Canada.
> NOA SECURED! Just tried it WOW! Even stopped at the exit stop sign.


Hmm, I got 46.2 this morning in Toronto, but, no NOA for me... did you have to reboot or anything to enable it?


----------



## garsh

No_petro said:


> Hopefully the ticking time bomb sound at the charger port will go away with this update.


Nope, it was still there this morning after I upgraded last night.


----------



## Michael Schmitt

EdC said:


> Hmm, I got 46.2 this morning in Toronto, but, no NOA for me... did you have to reboot or anything to enable it?


You may have to go in to Controls > Autopilot > Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) to activate.


----------



## D. J.

Got 46.2 last night in Colorado. Still had "weak" standard regen this morning on the way into work (Mid-range RWD, 18" Michelin X-Ice tires).


----------



## candm

Ray Boily said:


> 46.2 tonight in Ontario, Canada.
> NOA SECURED! Just tried it WOW! Even stopped at the exit stop sign.


We are on the same version in the same Ontario region and you have NOA? How are they able to limit this by vehicle on the same firmware and region?


----------



## candm

Michael Schmitt said:


> You may have to go in to Controls > Autopilot > Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) to activate.


Already enabled here. I could always try to Disable and then Enable again. Autosteer is also enabled.


----------



## porkupan

candm said:


> Already enabled here.


How do you know NOA is not available for you? Did you try a route that takes you someplace via a freeway? The NOA only works on the limited access highways, and the navi only prompts you for it when your route includes one of those.

If you have an option to enable Navigation on Auto Pilot in the Settings, I assume it should be available. Unless Tesla only allows it for those Canadians who purchased their fobs...


----------



## candm

porkupan said:


> How do you know NOA is not available for you? Did you try a route that takes you someplace via a freeway? The NOA only works on the limited access highways, and the navi only prompts you for it when your route includes one of those.
> 
> If you have an option to enable Navigation on Auto Pilot in the Settings, I assume it should be available. Unless Tesla only allows it for those Canadians who purchased their fobs...


It is my understanding that there should be an option to enable NOA in Settings. It is not there.
Attached is a screen shot from an article from electrek.co (Tesla Autopilot on Version 9: Mad Max mode, path planning, navigate, and more) which is missing in Settings and have also tried a reboot. Will try a route later and see what happens and report back.


----------



## CullenShane

I had to turn on Wifi to download the extra detailed maps before I could NOAP. That might be the difference?


----------



## Silver Streak 3

I got 2018.46.2 on 12/3! Needed the cold weather Improvements here in Southern California!!! LOL I did like the others tho.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

iChris93 said:


> Anyone having issues updating from the app? I have tried to initialize it three times now and it just goes back to software update available.


Mine works every time. I'm on iPhone XsMax.


----------



## Bernard

Over 40% of Model 3s on Teslafi are still on a 42.x version (no cold adaptation) as of this morning, so 46.2 needs to keep on rolling -- surely more than 60% of the fleet is exposed to low temps?


----------



## GDN

We've alre


Bernard said:


> Over 40% of Model 3s on Teslafi are still on a 42.x version (no cold adaptation) as of this morning, so 46.2 needs to keep on rolling -- surely more than 60% of the fleet is exposed to low temps?


We've already had our share of cold nights even in TX, the northern part anyway. Down to freezing again last night. One car has updated and one has not. I would love to work on the team that plans and creates the schedule for SW updates. I think most of us in the IT would love to see the criteria they use other that what it just seems they use.


----------



## aronth5

candm said:


> It is my understanding that there should be an option to enable NOA in Settings. It is not there.
> Attached is a screen shot from an article from electrek.co (Tesla Autopilot on Version 9: Mad Max mode, path planning, navigate, and more) which is missing in Settings and have also tried a reboot. Will try a route later and see what happens and report back.
> View attachment 18570


The lane change confirmation option has since been pulled so 46.2 will not show that.


----------



## Mike

Got 46.2 today, downloaded it and went for a test drive.

No NOA here.

Had a weird bug though.

My normal routine when I pull into the garage is just exit the car (stereo still playing music, HVAC still on, seat heater on) and then connect the Wall Connector and walk away (with a planned charge time of 0500 the next morning).

Often the Wall Connector LED lights will begin to signify current flowing to the car for a few seconds (my HVAC is still on) until the car shuts off (after locking up as well).

Only today, it didn't shut off the current flow.

Did the two finger salute plus a full power down via the UI (and not touching anything until it self restarts).

I had to open the app and go to the charging page (even thought the app showed no charging taking place) on both occasions before the current flow would stop.

A screen shot of the events:










To review: no battery charging was taking place for either event and the second event I had turned off the HVAC.

Both times I got it to stop charging by opening the app and going to the charging page.....

I've sent a "Bug Report" email to the [email protected] folks.


----------



## jdbunda

This is great. The quirky behaviors, freezing apps, buggy updates, and rebooting that I have come to know and love with my computers and phone are now in my car, too. Finally!


----------



## GDN

jdbunda said:


> This is great. The quirky behaviors, freezing apps, buggy updates, and rebooting that I have come to know and love with my computers and phone are now in my car, too. Finally!


It could be better, you could go buy any other car in the world and use it daily over it's 3 to 20 year life span and it would never improve, never get safer, never do anything but let you drive it manually as they have for the last 100 years.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> It could be better, you could go buy any other car in the world and use it daily over it's 3 to 20 year life span and it would never improve, never get safer, never do anything but let you drive it manually as they have for the last 100 years.


No deal @GDN!!! Unless I can stop somewhere I wouldn't need to go at least several times a month to pay someone for the privilege of pumping a toxic, flammable liquid that murders brain cells with its own stench. If you threw that in, maybe we have ourselves an Accord.


----------



## tipton

Kuth70 said:


> What re-gen issue are you having with winter tires? I've got the perrelli soto serie II winter tires from Tesla and haven't seen any problems.


big thread about it. nearly everyone with a RWD 3 and winter tires is having regen problems that Tesla is aware of and claims they will be fixing. it also doesn't happen with Perrelli tires installed by Tesla it seems.


----------



## BenG

I got 46.2 last night (from 44.2). After the update I got the snowflake icon next to the battery meter for the very first time. This is a feature listed in the manual, though I've never seen it before despite previous temps being much colder. I'm also noticing that the limited regen notifications seem a bit more sporadic.


----------



## Bernard

Mike said:


> Got 46.2 today, downloaded it and went for a test drive.
> 
> No NOA here.
> 
> Had a weird bug though.
> 
> My normal routine when I pull into the garage is just exit the car (stereo still playing music, HVAC still on, seat heater on) and then connect the Wall Connector and walk away (with a planned charge time of 0500 the next morning).
> 
> Often the Wall Connector LED lights will begin to signify current flowing to the car for a few seconds (my HVAC is still on) until the car shuts off (after locking up as well).
> 
> Only today, it didn't shut off the current flow.
> 
> Did the two finger salute plus a full power down via the UI (and not touching anything until it self restarts).
> 
> I had to open the app and go to the charging page (even thought the app showed no charging taking place) on both occasions before the current flow would stop.
> 
> A screen shot of the events:
> 
> View attachment 18572
> 
> 
> To review: no battery charging was taking place for either event and the second event I had turned off the HVAC.
> 
> Both times I got it to stop charging by opening the app and going to the charging page.....
> 
> I've sent a "Bug Report" email to the [email protected] folks.


It's perfectly normal for the wall charger (the HPWC -- not sure if that's the one you are referring to) to turn on (green lights sweeping down the face of the charger) when the car is connected even though the car is not charging. That's been the case for me on all 5 firmwares I've had, since the beginning 6mos ago. Whenever I go to the garage to put something in the car or retrieve something from it and I open the car door, the car wakes up, the music start playing, the AC starts running, the car does *not* charge, but the wall charger shows flowing green lines. I close the car door, walk to the door of the garage, the car locks and shuts down AC, the charger still shows flowing green lights; if I come back 5mins later, the charger no longer shows lights.

The first time that happened, I turned off the music, turned off the AC, and still saw the lights (just like you), but decided to test how long that would last by closing the car and coming back a few minutes later, which is when I found out it had stopped already. So this behavior (charger showing charging lights, but car not showing charging) does not worry me. I am not sure what the reason is, but a simple one would be that the car chose to draw power from the wall charger to support AC and music while the door is open -- that way, it's not drawing from the main battery.
Since music playing uses nearly zero power and AC does not use much unless you linger in the car for 30mins, it should not really matter if that happens at a time when you may not have reduced EV charging rates from your utility.


----------



## raptor

Haven't seen this one mentioned before, but one of the changes since this update has been installed is that it takes the wipers out of service mode when you get ready to drive away.

Some of the weird audio issues (bluetooth/signal lights sound) seems to have been resolved as well, for now.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Got 46.2 yesterday from 44.2, here in Montreal, Canada. And this morning my charge port was locked. No way to unplug the car. Try a reboot, try from the phone. Nothing works. Had to wait 10 minutes and I have been able to unplug it.

I also noticed
- no NoA
- web browser is still working 50% of the time
- the volume controls on the screen are horizontal instead of vertical as in previous versions
- they added QUB radio in the tune-in stations


----------



## aronth5

BenG said:


> I got 46.2 last night (from 44.2). After the update I got the snowflake icon next to the battery meter for the very first time. This is a feature listed in the manual, though I've never seen it before despite previous temps being much colder. I'm also noticing that the limited regen notifications seem a bit more sporadic.


I also upgraded from 44.2 to 46.2 last evening but the snowflake next to the batter displayed in 44.2 as well so not new.


----------



## Jason Krellner

On 46.2 (and maybe 44.2) the wipers seem better in misty conditions. Before, they'd never go automatically, and now they do (though they could be even further improved).

I also noticed that when preconditioning in cold weather, it warms all the seats. Has it always done that? It's quite nice.

I've been experiencing reduced regen on almost a daily basis. Nothing to do with my tires, as I have the factory-installed all seasons. Once the car warms up, it goes back to normal but it does mean my driving style always has to adapt.

Haven't used NOA since getting 44.2/46.2....


----------



## Rich M

Only one commute with 46.2 so far, but I feel like the brake lights come on a little sooner with regen now, which is good, but no way to actively compare to the previous version.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

updated to 46.2 from 44.2 last night. I know NOA is not new to me but I noticed some new behaviors while I was on it today. I was driving in the 4th lane of a 5 lane road with NOA engaged. It indicated I needed to move to the Right using the turn signal.The lane change completed then the turn signal came on without my input and my car moved to the Right one more lane. I progressed down the lane (two large roads separating) and a lane opened on my Left and my turn signal came on and my car moved into the Left lane and followed the lane as it merged onto another large road. My car signaled Left and moved off the ramp and began to merge. I turned on my signal and after the car completed the merge it immediately moved another to the Left.

It seemed to me that the car instituted an large part of the interaction gracefully. I liked it.


----------



## Jarettp

Tesla blue 3 said:


> updated to 46.2 from 44.2 last night. I know NOA is not new to me but I noticed some new behaviors while I was on it today. I was driving in the 4th lane of a 5 lane road with NOA engaged. It indicated I needed to move to the Right using the turn signal.The lane change completed then the turn signal came on without my input and my car moved to the Right one more lane. I progressed down the lane (two large roads separating) and a lane opened on my Left and my turn signal came on and my car moved into the Left lane and followed the lane as it merged onto another large road. My car signaled Left and moved off the ramp and began to merge. I turned on my signal and after the car completed the merge it immediately moved another to the Left.
> 
> It seemed to me that the car instituted an large part of the interaction gracefully. I liked it.


Really hoping it fixes some NOAP quirks I've been experiencing. No update yet though!


----------



## porkupan

candm said:


> It is my understanding that there should be an option to enable NOA in Settings. It is not there.


Yes, it seems that the NOA config menu is somewhat different in your case. Perhaps the feature is still not enabled for all Canadians (maybe they really do require that fob).


----------



## Ray Boily

EdC said:


> Hmm, I got 46.2 this morning in Toronto, but, no NOA for me... did you have to reboot or anything to enable it?


No. It was there in the release notes and the options were there in the autopilot settings. I did make a trip to Niagara Falls NY earlier in the day but the update notification came in the evening when I was back home in Hamilton. It worksc fined but I have 1.5 hr highway commute today to evaluate.


----------



## Mesprit87

Strangest thing while upgrading to 46.2 yesterday. The car was still on the lift for my winter preparation so I pushed the update on the spot.
Other than the usual fans/relays coming and going, I was surprised to ear the back then the front oil pumps go for a minute each. I'd be really curious to know the number of fixes they push in detail.


----------



## Mellenger

Ray Boily said:


> 46.2 tonight in Ontario, Canada.
> NOA SECURED! Just tried it WOW! Even stopped at the exit stop sign.


Is there any way to know what routes it will work on? I have 46.2 but not sure if I have any routes that would work with NoA anyway.


----------



## Jay Jay

Mellenger said:


> Is there any way to know what routes it will work on? I have 46.2 but not sure if I have any routes that would work with NoA anyway.


It'll work on any route you can program into the navigation. All highways.


----------



## FF35

Is it me or does AP work better on turns? With AP engaged and taking a sharp turn off the highway, it seemed to really hug the right line off the exit ramp with a really sharp right curve.


----------



## Mellenger

Jay Jay said:


> It'll work on any route you can program into the navigation. All highways.


I have 2018.46.2 in Canada and I'm on my commute and I don't have those options or any NoA.


----------



## Milo

Mellenger said:


> I have 2018.46.2 in Canada and I'm on my commute and I don't have those options or any NoA.


When I got the update with NOA, I had to put some miles on the car to calibrate before it actually showed up as an option.


----------



## TrevP

I got the 46.2 update in my X this morning and still no NoA. It's in there for sure but it's *geofenced*.

Plenty of friends who have travelled to the US say it pops up when you cross the border. If you have a route entered in the nav that crossed back into Canada NoA will still be live until your route ends then it's no longer available.


----------



## 350VDC

Francois Gaucher said:


> this morning my charge port was locked. No way to unplug the car.


There is a manual release for the charge port if this happens again. See the video


----------



## KFORE

I have noticed improvements in AP in 46.2. It centers better in lanes, sharp turns are handled better, and it feels a _little_ more stable (less wander) than previous releases. I also noticed the blind spot detection looks a little further back than it used to on < 46.x. NoA and using on/off ramps appear to be handled better as well.

The difference is enough to not be placebo. There is definitely a change to AP (for the better) in 46.2.


----------



## CaliMom

Just got one last night. Southern California


----------



## Ray Boily

TrevP said:


> I got the 46.2 update in my X this morning and still no NoA. It's in there for sure bu
> 
> 
> TrevP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the 46.2 update in my X this morning and still no NoA. It's in there for sure but it's *geofenced*.
> 
> Plenty of friends who have travelled to the US say it pops up when you cross the border. If you have a route entered in the nav that crossed back into Canada NoA will still be live until your route ends then it's no longer available.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my NOA was gone today. It worked for 2 days so must have been the trip to NF NY that triggered it even though the update came after my return to Ontario.
> 
> Was fun while it lasted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trevlan

Ray Boily said:


> 46.2 tonight in Ontario, Canada.
> NOA SECURED! Just tried it WOW! Even stopped at the exit stop sign.


I am on 46.2 I do not have NOAP. 
Mississauga Ontario. 
I did use it when I crossed the boarder so I know where to check the setting


----------



## Trevlan

I knew it your post was click bait haha


----------



## Mike

Bernard said:


> It's perfectly normal for the wall charger (the HPWC -- not sure if that's the one you are referring to) to turn on (green lights sweeping down the face of the charger) when the car is connected even though the car is not charging. That's been the case for me on all 5 firmwares I've had, since the beginning 6mos ago. Whenever I go to the garage to put something in the car or retrieve something from it and I open the car door, the car wakes up, the music start playing, the AC starts running, the car does *not* charge, but the wall charger shows flowing green lines. I close the car door, walk to the door of the garage, the car locks and shuts down AC, the charger still shows flowing green lights; if I come back 5mins later, the charger no longer shows lights.
> 
> The first time that happened, I turned off the music, turned off the AC, and still saw the lights (just like you), but decided to test how long that would last by closing the car and coming back a few minutes later, which is when I found out it had stopped already. So this behavior (charger showing charging lights, but car not showing charging) does not worry me. I am not sure what the reason is, but a simple one would be that the car chose to draw power from the wall charger to support AC and music while the door is open -- that way, it's not drawing from the main battery.
> Since music playing uses nearly zero power and AC does not use much unless you linger in the car for 30mins, it should not really matter if that happens at a time when you may not have reduced EV charging rates from your utility.


Thanks for sharing your experience in this scenario.

I can see if the HVAC is on and the vehicle is occupied that it will draw shore power if available.

I also agree that if the HVAC is left on when one exits the car and immediately plugs in, there is about a one minute lag time that shore power is drawn upon before the car says "stop drawing shore power because the car is shutting down".

Today, when I got home and plugged (my Tesla Wall Connector) into the car, it went back to normal (for me).

I exited the car without touching the stereo, seat heater or HVAC (manual setting includes fan speed "1") and closed the front door.

Then, I removed my gym bag from the rear seat via the rear drivers side door, closing it when done.

Finally, I plugged the Tesla Wall Connector into my car.

The main (UI) screen acknowledged that charging would commence at 0500 (tomorrow morning) and no current was drawn from the grid (as has been the case for me from day one until yesterday.

So, FWIW, the bug I had yesterday is gone (where the car was drawing current from the grid for no reason, until I interceded with the app).


----------



## Mike

Ray Boily said:


> No. It was there in the release notes and the options were there in the autopilot settings. I did make a trip to Niagara Falls NY earlier in the day but the update notification came in the evening when I was back home in Hamilton. It worksc fined but I have 1.5 hr highway commute today to evaluate.


Did you buy a key fob?

I'm just trying to square why you got NOA and I did not.


----------



## Mike

CaliMom said:


> Just got one last night. Southern California


@CaliMom welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I was stopped at a red light (hold) today and noticed a "P" with a circle around it to the right of my car on the display. Don't recall seeing that before. When the light turned green and I started to move, it disappeared.


----------



## Bokonon

Rick Steinwand said:


> I was stopped at a red light (hold) today and noticed a "P" with a circle around it to the right of my car on the display. Don't recall seeing that before. When the light turned green and I started to move, it disappeared.


That's the Auto Park icon, indicating that it detected an available parking space to your left or right. Whether or not that parking space was really a parking space is a separate matter.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Jay Jay said:


> It'll work on any route you can program into the navigation. All highways.


You can turn it on and when it available it will activate. I have a stretch on my way homeI come off I35 W (where it works) when I transition to the by pass to I694 it shuts off it restarts until I transition to Hwy 51 then it goes away. I get in the car and the road s are slick I turn it on and there it is.


----------



## Eli

I think 46.2 fixes a bug where sometimes the "lane guidance" arrows disappear in the navigation turn listing. On 44.2 sometimes there would just be a blank space with no lane arrows.


----------



## TetonTesla

Ugh. Upgraded to 46.2 yesterday. Today got in my car and put it into drive like normal, and got a BUNCH or error messages (see screen shot) saying traction control, regent braking, and a bunch of other features were disabled and "car needs service".










Contacted service via phone. Was told this is a "known issue in 46.2" and "should be fixed with next update in 2 weeks". They had me power off the car through the service menu, and after about 2-3 minutes it came back on and alerts were gone. Surprised if this is "known issue". I haven't seen any other posts on this, but haven't dug too deep.

After powering off and back on, was able to drive home with no further error messages.

Anyone else with similar issues?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Bokonon said:


> That's the Auto Park icon, indicating that it detected an available parking space to your left or right. Whether or not that parking space was really a parking space is a separate matter.


Thanks. It was not. I was in the left turn lane at a stop light.


----------



## Trevlan

I have seen at least another 1 post in another forum.



TetonTesla said:


> Ugh. Upgraded to 46.2 yesterday. Today got in my car and
> 
> put it into drive like normal, and got a BUNCH or error messages (see screen shot) saying traction control, regent braking, and a bunch of other features were disabled and "car needs service".
> 
> View attachment 18669
> 
> 
> Contacted service via phone. Was told this is a "known issue in 46.2" and "should be fixed with next update in 2 weeks". They had me power off the car through the service menu, and after about 2-3 minutes it came back on and alerts were gone. Surprised if this is "known issue". I haven't seen any other posts on this, but haven't dug too deep.
> 
> After powering off and back on, was able to drive home with no further error messages.
> 
> Anyone else with similar issues?


----------



## slacker775

Rick Steinwand said:


> Thanks. It was not. I was in the left turn lane at a stop light.


I seem to get more parking spots detected when I'm driving and there is a small gap between cars in the lanes on either sid elf me than I do when I'm actually looking for a parking spot to auto-park in.


----------



## Mike

TetonTesla said:


> After powering off and back on, was able to drive home with no further error messages.


Welcome @TetonTesla to the forum.

Personal technique: I always implement what's called the "two finger salute" reset every time I get a new software version loaded onto my car prior to the first drive with the new software.

The "two finger salute" is when one pushes both buttons on the steering wheel at the same time and long enough for the screen to go black (yes, can be done while driving down the highway!).

Some folks also claim to push and hold the brake pedal at the same time when initiating this reset, but YMMV.


----------



## Ragtum

TetonTesla said:


> Ugh. Upgraded to 46.2 yesterday. Today got in my car and put it into drive like normal, and got a BUNCH or error messages (see screen shot) saying traction control, regent braking, and a bunch of other features were disabled and "car needs service".
> 
> View attachment 18669
> 
> 
> Contacted service via phone. Was told this is a "known issue in 46.2" and "should be fixed with next update in 2 weeks". They had me power off the car through the service menu, and after about 2-3 minutes it came back on and alerts were gone. Surprised if this is "known issue". I haven't seen any other posts on this, but haven't dug too deep.
> 
> After powering off and back on, was able to drive home with no further error messages.
> 
> Anyone else with similar issues?


A friend of mine had the exact same issue two days ago. He ignored and started driving and heard a scraping noise. Then he pulled over and did the 2-finger reset. Did not help. He powered off the car completely and it was fine after that. He was telling me about it just this morning.


----------



## ihomer

TetonTesla said:


> Ugh. Upgraded to 46.2 yesterday. Today got in my car and put it into drive like normal, and got a BUNCH or error messages (see screen shot) saying traction control, regent braking, and a bunch of other features were disabled and "car needs service".
> 
> View attachment 18669
> 
> 
> Contacted service via phone. Was told this is a "known issue in 46.2" and "should be fixed with next update in 2 weeks". They had me power off the car through the service menu, and after about 2-3 minutes it came back on and alerts were gone. Surprised if this is "known issue". I haven't seen any other posts on this, but haven't dug too deep.
> 
> After powering off and back on, was able to drive home with no further error messages.
> 
> Anyone else with similar issues?


I got these errors on 2 separate occasions after my 46.2 update. I tried a hard reboot but it didn't go away. But it does go away if you leave your car and get back in it in a few minutes.

Also, I noticed I received these errors when I got in the car and put my foot on the brake and as the car would turn on i would turn the steering wheel before it was ready to go and the errors would pop up. But I haven't received the errors again since I have been waiting a little longer before I move the steering wheel.

I am not sure if this caused the errors but that was my experience.


----------



## Nulo

ihomer said:


> I got these errors on 2 separate occasions after my 46.2 update. I tried a hard reboot but it didn't go away. But it does go away if you leave your car and get back in it in a few minutes.
> 
> Also, I noticed I received these errors when I got in the car and put my foot on the brake and as the car would turn on i would turn the steering wheel before it was ready to go and the errors would pop up. But I haven't received the errors again since I have been waiting a little longer before I move the steering wheel.
> 
> I am not sure if this caused the errors but that was my experience.


Same issue. Tried soft reset. No luck. I parked the car, came back in an hour and no further issues.


----------



## Jay79

Glad I didn't get this update yet, sounds like a headache


----------



## Bokonon

That flurry of error messages isn't specific to 46.2.... it usually indicates some kind of issue (temporary or not) with the 12V battery. 

I've only seen it once, when starting the car (on 36.2, IIRC). Exiting the car, letting it power off (folding in the mirrors), and re-entering resolved the issue.


----------



## Mike

Jay79 said:


> Glad I didn't get this update yet, sounds like a headache


I've found since this update my phone as key and "continue to play the last song I was listening to on my (streaming) Spotify" has been seamless.

First time in six months of ownership that I don't have to fiddle with anything prior to getting into the car and driving away.


----------



## TetonTesla

Mike said:


> Welcome @TetonTesla to the forum.
> 
> Personal technique: I always implement what's called the "two finger salute" reset every time I get a new software version loaded onto my car prior to the first drive with the new software.
> 
> The "two finger salute" is when one pushes both buttons on the steering wheel at the same time and long enough for the screen to go black (yes, can be done while driving down the highway!).
> 
> Some folks also claim to push and hold the brake pedal at the same time when initiating this reset, but YMMV.


Actually wasn't first trip after the update installed. I had two or three short trips with no problems after the update. Then parked for an hour and when I came back out got the errors. It was cold out (10 degrees farenheit) so certainly possible this was a 12V battery related issue.


----------



## Jarettp

Rick Steinwand said:


> I was stopped at a red light (hold) today and noticed a "P" with a circle around it to the right of my car on the display. Don't recall seeing that before. When the light turned green and I started to move, it disappeared.


You've never auto parked the car? lol


----------



## Rick Steinwand

slacker775 said:


> I seem to get more parking spots detected when I'm driving and there is a small gap between cars in the lanes on either sid elf me than I do when I'm actually looking for a parking spot to auto-park in.


I think I've only seen it one other time. I guess we don't have many spots that qualify in ND.



Jarettp said:


> You've never auto parked the car? lol


My '18 Volt also was capable of self parking and I never tried that either. Of course I only had it for 10 months.


----------



## littlD

Something weird happened after supercharging:

1. Since 2018.44.2, I've always had to hold down the plug button so I could remove the plug. So, did that.
2. Removed the plug without issue
3. After doing so, the following two messages started displaying and alternating:

Unable to charge: Close charge port, press brake pedal, try again
Unable to charge: Unplug and try again

So, these seem to be opposite of each other, one saying to close the charge port, the other to unplug.

I tried to charge at home, the lock is still engaged with no plug in the receptacle and a red charge indicator light.

Also pulled the manual release, but that didn't do anything to help.

Currently on the phone waiting for support...

>>>---UPDATE---<<<
After going through some of the things I already tried, Tesla scheduled me for Mobile service.

Looks like I may be on my way to charge port assembly number 3, and I already know Travis from Saint Louis Service Center will take 15 minutes to replace it


----------



## Shadow LI

My media bar now disappeared. Can’t swipe up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Craig Bennett

Tony V said:


> My media bar now disappeared. Can't swipe up. Any suggestions?


I assume you've already done a "two finger salute"? Rebooted using the steering wheel knobs. If so, try powering down from the Safety and Security screen.


----------



## Shadow LI

Yes tried the two finger. Will try the safety idea.


----------



## garsh

Tony V said:


> My media bar now disappeared. Can't swipe up. Any suggestions?


Did you try just tapping on the Music icon instead of swiping?


----------



## Shadow LI

Ok that was embarrassing. Totally forgot that icon was there. Never use it.


----------



## Mike

And here I thought phone as key fob was getting very reliable.

Went to get into my car this morning (following all my usual practices) but when I pulled the door handle, it would not unlock.

The UI display was showing the animation to place the key card on the center console to start the car......but I was locked out.

Tried the back door, no luck.

Took my phone out of my jacket front pocket, opened the app and pressed the lock icon in the app.

That got things going as normal.


----------



## Trevlan

It does that to me once in awhile, I find if I unlock my phone I can open the door or sometimes walk away a few feet then go back also works.



Mike said:


> And here I thought phone as key fob was getting very reliable.
> 
> Went to get into my car this morning (following all my usual practices) but when I pulled the door handle, it would not unlock.
> 
> The UI display was showing the animation to place the key card on the center console to start the car......but I was locked out.
> 
> Tried the back door, no luck.
> 
> Took my phone out of my jacket front pocket, opened the app and pressed the lock icon in the app.
> 
> That got things going as normal.


----------



## sduck

If you've got an iphone, and just did the recent iOS update, a lot of people are reporting problems. Like after the last iOS update. Easy fix - hard boot the phone, then it'll work like before.


----------



## SR22pilot

TetonTesla said:


> Ugh. Upgraded to 46.2 yesterday. Today got in my car and put it into drive like normal, and got a BUNCH or error messages (see screen shot) saying traction control, regent braking, and a bunch of other features were disabled and "car needs service".
> 
> View attachment 18669
> 
> 
> Contacted service via phone. Was told this is a "known issue in 46.2" and "should be fixed with next update in 2 weeks". They had me power off the car through the service menu, and after about 2-3 minutes it came back on and alerts were gone. Surprised if this is "known issue". I haven't seen any other posts on this, but haven't dug too deep.
> 
> After powering off and back on, was able to drive home with no further error messages.
> 
> Anyone else with similar issues?


Just got this this morning. My partner came in and asked about it. However, when she went back to her car the messages were gone and all was well.


----------



## Ze1000

And here comes our canary in Nevada.
2018.48 34a883d - Model 3 85XXX


----------



## Mike

Trevlan said:


> It does that to me once in awhile, I find if I unlock my phone I can open the door or sometimes walk away a few feet then go back also works.


Once the key fob dust settles, I am buying one just to avoid this sort of thing......and to be able to use my frunk more often because a fob give me a live button for the frunk, no hassle opening up a phone and then an app.


----------



## Mike

sduck said:


> If you've got an iphone, and just did the recent iOS update, a lot of people are reporting problems. Like after the last iOS update. Easy fix - hard boot the phone, then it'll work like before.


By hard boot, I assume you mean to turn it right off (iPhone 6), is this correct?

I turn the phone off everyday once I am done driving the car and I have it setup for automatic updates.......


----------



## littlD

littlD said:


> Something weird happened after supercharging:
> 
> 1. Since 2018.44.2, I've always had to hold down the plug button so I could remove the plug. So, did that.
> 2. Removed the plug without issue
> 3. After doing so, the following two messages started displaying and alternating:
> 
> Unable to charge: Close charge port, press brake pedal, try again
> Unable to charge: Unplug and try again
> 
> So, these seem to be opposite of each other, one saying to close the charge port, the other to unplug.
> 
> I tried to charge at home, the lock is still engaged with no plug in the receptacle and a red charge indicator light.
> 
> Also pulled the manual release, but that didn't do anything to help.
> 
> Currently on the phone waiting for support...
> 
> >>>---UPDATE---<<<
> After going through some of the things I already tried, Tesla scheduled me for Mobile service.
> 
> Looks like I may be on my way to charge port assembly number 3, and I already know Travis from Saint Louis Service Center will take 15 minutes to replace it


Resolution:

While I was willing to wait for Mobile Service, I went to my local Service Center right at service open time.

No more than 30 minutes later, Middie's ready to charge again.

The problem was the missing magnet! Turns out the magnet tells the charge port assembly if the door is open or closed. Without it, it can get confused.

They used the same kind of adhesive that is used for windshield to ensure it doesn't happen again.

Tonight charging again without issue.

Love Saint Louis Service Center!


----------



## porkupan

sduck said:


> Easy fix - hard boot the phone, then it'll work like before.


Usually it's sufficient to switch off the Bluetooth on the Control center, and switch it back on. That's been my experience, anyway.


----------



## Rich M

Mike said:


> no hassle opening up a phone and then an app.


You don't need to open the app or even unlock the phone. Just turn on the screen and swipe down the persistent notification, where you have unlock, frunk and trunk buttons.


----------



## PNWmisty

Jay79 said:


> Glad I didn't get this update yet, sounds like a headache


No, I don't believe that to be the case. Both of our Model 3's were updated to 46.2 and neither one showed a single hiccup.

In fact, I've been increasingly impressed with the Extended AutoPilots increasing abilities on curvy two lane rural roads with the last couple of updates. I don't know if 46.2 improved it but it's certainly been driving a lot better than a couple of months ago. It's not on par with a good human driver yet but it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Achooo

My car downloaded this update while at the service center. One of the first things I noticed was that the NOA was a lot more crisp with its lane changes. Previously it had been dangerously bouncing on lane line multiple times before successfully making the lane change.


----------



## GDN

Achooo said:


> My car downloaded this update while at the service center. One of the first things I noticed was that the NOA was a lot more crisp with its lane changes. Previously it had been dangerously bouncing on lane line multiple times before successfully making the lane change.


Just because of a long history of belief that you sometimes do get SW because you are at the SC, do you think they triggered it, was it discussed, or truly a random thing, or ?


----------



## porkupan

GDN said:


> do you think they triggered it, was it discussed, or truly a random thing, or ?


They do sometimes trigger it. They will probably tell you if they did. Seems to be a standard part of their service, like a carwash. And I don't think just the vehicle's physical presence at the SC causes it to get the upgrade sooner.


----------



## jimmyle1511

Andrew Finegan said:


> I just got 46.2 - where is the trial reset... (tesla service told me they were re rolling out the v9 version of the trial for non-EaP v8 trial guys)


Hi,
Are you sure about this because I called in service advisor told me they know nothing about this and also any noted on 46.2. They told me once you were in v8 and activated the trial, the trial won't reset or send out the second time, and they have to submit a special request to send out again and not sure it will get approval or not but that is what she told me.
I have to submit a special request to a special department saying that i was on v8 trial and I couldn't dismal or opt out and now I want to try the trial on v9 and also base on Elon twitted back in Nov, he will enable reset the trial for those of us were on v8 trial.

So were you on trial v8 and goet trial reset right after upgrade to 46.2 ?


----------



## Achooo

GDN said:


> Just because of a long history of belief that you sometimes do get SW because you are at the SC, do you think they triggered it, was it discussed, or truly a random thing, or ?


I was actually experiencing and issue which would not let me activate valet mode. This time they most certainly did trigger the update as a part of the troubleshooting for that issue.


----------



## Bernard

Mike said:


> And here I thought phone as key fob was getting very reliable.
> 
> Went to get into my car this morning (following all my usual practices) but when I pulled the door handle, it would not unlock.
> 
> The UI display was showing the animation to place the key card on the center console to start the car......but I was locked out.
> 
> Tried the back door, no luck.
> 
> Took my phone out of my jacket front pocket, opened the app and pressed the lock icon in the app.
> 
> That got things going as normal.


I've had that happen occasionally under all firmwares since 32.7. If it persists (i.e., forgetting the Bluetooth connection and re-establishing it does not work, soft reboot of car does not work, etc.), I've found that removing the phone as key and adding it back as key always restores proper behavior. (Remove it as a key from the car screen under "Locks"; add it back as a key from the app on the phone after making sure it's paired on Bluetooth; takes 1-2mins.)


----------



## Mike

Rich M said:


> You don't need to open the app or even unlock the phone. Just turn on the screen and swipe down the persistent notification, where you have unlock, frunk and trunk buttons.


_Please_ treat me like a pre-schooler  when it comes to using this (iPhone 6) smart phone:

I just turned my phone on, entered my secret code to open it, scrolled from the top and I did see a bunch of old notifications (that I never knew where there).

One (of 13) says it's from last Monday dealing with an end of charging cycle.......

Meanwhile, if I had a key fob, my frunk would have been opened with a single push of that key fob button.

I still do not see how a key fob, for opening the frunk purposes, is not the best solution.

I still have to pull a phone out of a pocket, unlock/open it with my finger print, wake up the app, etc.


----------



## SR22pilot

Rich M said:


> You don't need to open the app or even unlock the phone. Just turn on the screen and swipe down the persistent notification, where you have unlock, frunk and trunk buttons.


I don't see that on my iPhone.


----------



## Bernard

Hmm, I have Android, and I don't see it that way either.
The front page of the app has dedicated buttons for car lock/unlock (it's both a state indicator and a flip switch) and for frunk open, but *not* for trunk open. For opening the trunk, you need to go one level deeper, where you get all remaining useful controls.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Do iPhone users have persistent notifications? I'm on Android, I can simply expand the notification and unlock doors, open frunk or open trunk. I wish it also let me open the charging port, but 3 out of 4 ain't bad. To me, this is the same as having a key fob.

Personally, I'd like a key fob for my occasional the of valet service, but at $150 I for something I wouldn't use daily, I'll pass.

Plus didn't Tesla say you'd still need phone or RFID to drive?


----------



## choney22

Picked up my car a week ago and as I continue to learn new things I am having some issues with dashcam still showing the x after I turn car off and back on. I thought the most recent software fixed this and assumed when I picked up the car it would be current. I see it is running v9.0 2018.39.8 8634b8c. On this thread in last week and a half I see people mentioning 42. and 46. somethings. Would those be more current software versions than I am running? If so I would be expecting a prompt to download a new software version but haven’t received one. Has it not fully rolled out to New York yet? Do software updates generally roll out slowly? Just seems I’m a version or two behind but software isn’t my forte either so I could just be wrong. Any advice would be helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rich M

Bernard said:


> Hmm, I have Android, and I don't see it that way either.
> The front page of the app has dedicated buttons for car lock/unlock (it's both a state indicator and a flip switch) and for frunk open, but *not* for trunk open. For opening the trunk, you need to go one level deeper, where you get all remaining useful controls.


I can't help the iPhone people, but here:


----------



## Daprice89

Cold weather update took away performance on my P3, supposed to get 3.3 in 0-60, but now getting 5 seconds


----------



## sduck

On my iphone x, you do have to unlock it, but then all you need to do is scroll to the left of the main screen, then scroll to the bottom of that screen, and the tesla quick buttons are there.


----------



## garsh

Daprice89 said:


> Cold weather update took away performance on my P3, supposed to get 3.3 in 0-60, but now getting 5 seconds


If the battery was cold, then acceleration is temporarily limited until it warms up.
Check the accel/regen bar to see if you have a dashed line towards the right end.

The example image below shows a dotted line on the left end, which indicates limited regen, but no limit on acceleration.


----------



## porkupan

sduck said:


> On my iphone x, you do have to unlock it, but then all you need to do is scroll to the left of the main screen, then scroll to the bottom of that screen, and the tesla quick buttons are there.


Well, you have to make sure you enable the Tesla Widget (in the Edit Widgets). The three controls available in the widget are "Fan/Climate", "Frunk", and "Lock".


----------



## NJturtlePower

Anybody on 46.2 experiencing a green "Autopilot Features Unavailable" error message on their 3 main screen? 

Not 100% sure this is related to the software update as my car was in the body shop the past 5-weeks but just putting it out there. 

When my car came out it also had a "Software Update Required" message which brought me up to 46.2 from 42.3 with no issue but the Autopilot issues remain. No Blind-spot Monitoring, No Vehicle Detection, seems to be Auto Wipers too...

Calling Tesla service now..see if they have anything for me.


----------



## iChris93

NJturtlePower said:


> Anybody on 46.2 experiencing a green "Autopilot Features Unavailable" error message on their 3 main screen?
> 
> Not 100% sure this is related to the software update as my car was in the body shop the past 5-weeks but just putting it out there.
> 
> When my car came out it also had a "Software Update Required" message which brought me up to 46.2 from 42.3 with no issue but the Autopilot issues remain. No Blind-spot Monitoring, No Vehicle Detection, seems to be Auto Wipers too...
> 
> Calling Tesla service now..see if they have anything for me.


Tesla day anything helpful?


----------



## NJturtlePower

iChris93 said:


> Tesla day anything helpful?


Not yet... They said they can see the error on their end so they are setting me up with Mobil Service. Waiting on the call.

They asked if I had tried the basic re-boot and power down option which I have to no avail.


----------



## iChris93

NJturtlePower said:


> Not yet... They said they can see the error on their end so they are setting me up with Mobil Service. Waiting on the call.
> 
> They asked if I had tried the basic re-boot and power down option which I have to no avail.


Has it worked since being out of the body shop?


----------



## NJturtlePower

iChris93 said:


> Has it worked since being out of the body shop?


No, but I was reading some threads from a few weeks back with Tesla servers being offline and affecting AP operation. Not sure if maybe my car just missed something in that time or was some sensor calibration or process was missed/skipped in the body shop.

I drove the car for 2-weeks before going into the shop and there was never any errors or warning, so IDK.


----------



## Mike

Rich M said:


> I can't help the iPhone people, but here:


If someone could make the same short video with an iPhone, I would be forever grateful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> If someone could make the same short video with an iPhone, I would be forever grateful. Thanks in advance.


On an iPhone X or newer you swipe right on the main screen to get to widgets. Scroll all the way to the bottom and Edit your widgets. Turn the one on for Tesla. Once it is on, swiping right will show it. I didn't chase each post up the chain to see exactly what the question is, but it looks like that is what is being shown in the video.

Edit - looks like the request is to open the trunk quickly or with one button. Doesn't look possible on the iPhone. To start with to get to the widget or the app, the phone must be unlocked. No way to get to any control (other than physical presence) without the phone unlocked. If the phone is unlocked and you swipe left to get to the widget, first there is no trunk button. Only climate, Frunk and unlock. Touching climate, turns it on. Touching Frunk - actually opens the app and with a confirmation asks if you want to open the Frunk. You can cancel that and then slide down and select "Contorls" to get to trunk. By then you should have just opened the app anyway.


----------



## SR22pilot

GDN said:


> On an iPhone X or newer you swipe right on the main screen to get to widgets. Scroll all the way to the bottom and Edit your widgets. Turn the one on for Tesla. Once it is on, swiping right will show it. I didn't chase each post up the chain to see exactly what the question is, but it looks like that is what is being shown in the video.
> 
> Edit - looks like the request is to open the trunk quickly or with one button. Doesn't look possible on the iPhone. To start with to get to the widget or the app, the phone must be unlocked. No way to get to any control (other than physical presence) without the phone unlocked. If the phone is unlocked and you swipe left to get to the widget, first there is no trunk button. Only climate, Frunk and unlock. Touching climate, turns it on. Touching Frunk - actually opens the app and with a confirmation asks if you want to open the Frunk. You can cancel that and then slide down and select "Contorls" to get to trunk. By then you should have just opened the app anyway.


Works that way on iPHONE7 too. The trunk has a button on the trunk itself so there is less need to use the app.


----------



## NJturtlePower

SR22pilot said:


> Works that way on iPHONE7 too. The trunk has a button on the trunk itself so there is less need to use the app.


Yup, Came recently from an iPhone 7 to and 8 and the Tesla widget is all the same.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> On an iPhone X or newer you swipe right on the main screen to get to widgets. Scroll all the way to the bottom and Edit your widgets. Turn the one on for Tesla. Once it is on, swiping right will show it. I didn't chase each post up the chain to see exactly what the question is, but it looks like that is what is being shown in the video.
> 
> Edit - looks like the request is to open the trunk quickly or with one button. Doesn't look possible on the iPhone. To start with to get to the widget or the app, the phone must be unlocked. No way to get to any control (other than physical presence) without the phone unlocked. If the phone is unlocked and you swipe left to get to the widget, first there is no trunk button. Only climate, Frunk and unlock. Touching climate, turns it on. Touching Frunk - actually opens the app and with a confirmation asks if you want to open the Frunk. You can cancel that and then slide down and select "Contorls" to get to trunk. By then you should have just opened the app anyway.


As I suspected, a key fob is the best and most efficient method to open the *frunk*.

The current setup precludes me from using my frunk on a day to day basis.

I have the widget thing set up on my iPhone 6, but in all seriousness, that thing does nothing to enhance efficiency because the widget has to wake the underlying app up before it does anything.


----------



## SR22pilot

Mike said:


> As I suspected, a key fob is the best and most efficient method to open the *frunk*.
> 
> The current setup precludes me from using my frunk on a day to day basis.
> 
> I have the widget thing set up on my iPhone 6, but in all seriousness, that thing does nothing to enhance efficiency because the widget has to wake the underlying app up before it does anything.


FYI, unlocking the car, if within Bluetooth range, works immediately and wakes the car after which the other buttons work. My bedroom is over the garage. If I want to warm the car and the app is having trouble connecting, I'll unlock the car and then I can turn climate control on.


----------



## Dave EV

Looks like a whole bunch of Model 3s we're updated to 46.2 today...


----------



## pdp1

rwsimon said:


> No. It is a bug where a pop-up on the screen says there is a fault in the front passenger restraint and sounds a chime. It happens whenever you hit the brakes with any amount of abruptness.


I just had my Model 3 delivered last Friday, 12/7, it came with 46.2 already installed. I am still getting the passenger restraint fault error on my screen, quite often too. On my 20 mile drive to work today, it went off 4 or 5 times.


----------



## kuzzy

My wife's car had a message that cruise control was unavailable on her commute home today. When she got 46.2 last week she had the issue with the charger not releasing, wipers stuck on, radio not playing, car would not go into gear etc. when she went out to her car in the morning. That cleared up in a couple of minutes but now no cruise control today after work. Not sure if that is related to 46.2 or not. Anyone else have an issue with cruise specifically after getting 46.2


----------



## undergrove

We just got updated from 42.3 to 46.2, _and_ now the option to enable NOA is present--so this time we must have gotten the map update. This happened while connected to the extender in our carport. The update took about 28 minutes.

My earlier question about getting NOA has apparently been answered: if you did not get the maps with your update, you will not get NOA and will have to wait for the next update to get the maps and NOA,

So now we will be moving to this forum from the 42.3 forum.

[mod edit: moved discussion of software/firmware thread organization to its own thread]


----------



## Karl Sun

Just got notice of 46.2 this aftn. It's installing now.


----------



## tencate

SR22pilot said:


> Works that way on iPHONE7 too.


and on an original iPhone5 as well


----------



## GDN

I didn't wait on much feedback, but I added a poll to this particular SW version since it seems to be rolling out to more cars today. Don't want to detract from the SW itself, but we can see how it goes and if it helps with how many have it or don't have it.


----------



## 2Kap

Just updated after been stuck on 42.2.1 for atleast a month. I assumed it finally got cold enough outside for Tesla to send me the cold weather updates.


----------



## byee

Just got 2018.46.2 8f8dc1b pushed and installed this afternoon. Took the car to run some errands and all was fine but when I got back in to go home and stepped on the brake got 4 errors in rapid succession. Drove home on side streets about 2 miles slowly and called Tesla. Long story short they had me do a reset by pushing both steering wheel buttons and it cleared the errors and all is working again. Thought I'd share in case anyone experienced it. Was interesting as the agent said he was getting this same error a lot today.


----------



## msjulie

> Do iPhone users have persistent notifications?


Until you interact with the app in question, then they clear (generally)

Just got 46.2 but haven't driven the car yet - car knew, tomorrow was a Tesla service appt where I was going ask to get an update pushed. I was hoping this had the PIN but does not seem to ...[/quote]


----------



## atomitod

Mike said:


> If someone could make the same short video with an iPhone, I would be forever grateful. Thanks in advance.


Here's a screen recording of loading the Tesla app widget on iOS 12. I wish there was a good way to show finger taps or presses. The key presses are a) Edit Button at very bottom of the screen once you initially swipe the widget screen in from the left and b) the green plus sign to left of Tesla Widget in the list of available widgets to add.


----------



## GDN

Just got this on a LR RWD. Been on the AWD for a few days.


----------



## Jim H

Karl Sun said:


> Just got notice of 46.2 this aftn. It's installing now.


 Just installed mine now, 46.2.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

I received the update to 46.2 tonight. Software notes appeared to be the same as what was displayed when I was updated to 9.0...so I'm not really sure what the update included...


----------



## MosquitoFloss

sduck said:


> If you've got an iphone, and just did the recent iOS update, a lot of people are reporting problems. Like after the last iOS update. Easy fix - hard boot the phone, then it'll work like before.


I just spent 30 min trying to get my phone to work after it died immediately after installing 46.2. Lame.


----------



## MGallo

I updated from 42.3 to 46.2 today. Had NOA before and use it a lot. I’m excited to try AP if the observations a few posts ago about it being better are correct.


----------



## tads

Just received 46.2 and installed it. Took about 15 mins.


----------



## BluestarE3

Also received 46.2 early afternoon today. Separately, the Tesla Android app updated to 3.7.0.


----------



## Avid

Got updated today. Will be updating the app.


----------



## MelindaV

MosquitoFloss said:


> I just spent 30 min trying to get my phone to work after it died immediately after installing 46.2. Lame.


How is your phone not working related to the car's fw update?


----------



## Mike

SR22pilot said:


> FYI, unlocking the car, if within Bluetooth range, works immediately and wakes the car after which the other buttons work.


I agree with this observation.

My issue is, you have to have the phone open and the app has to be awake to do what you describe, where a simple push of a key fob button and my frunk is popped open.



SR22pilot said:


> If I want to warm the car and the app is having trouble connecting, I'll unlock the car and then I can turn climate control on.


This I did not know. Thanks for this tip.


----------



## 2Kap

byee said:


> Just got 2018.46.2 8f8dc1b pushed and installed this afternoon. Took the car to run some errands and all was fine but when I got back in to go home and stepped on the brake got 4 errors in rapid succession. Drove home on side streets about 2 miles slowly and called Tesla. Long story short they had me do a reset by pushing both steering wheel buttons and it cleared the errors and all is working again. Thought I'd share in case anyone experienced it. Was interesting as the agent said he was getting this same error a lot today.


Almost the exact same thing just happened to me, except i didnt get the "Car needs service" alert. Tried the 2 finger salute and it didnt clear them. Called Tesla Service and they had me get out of the car and let it lock itself and then get back in. Cleared all the errors.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne

Got the update last night. Just installed.


----------



## Bokonon

According to TeslaFi, about 77% of all Model 3s are now running 46.2. That's the highest percentage on a single firmware version that I've seen since signing up for TeslaFi.


----------



## pdp1

rwsimon said:


> Downloading 46.2 now. Expecting that it will fix a 44.2 bug that triggers a fault alarm in the front passenger seatbelt system. Apparently a number of us started seeing the alarm after installing 44.2.


I'm seeing Passenger Restraint Fault errors with 46.2 whenever I accelerate or slow down quickly, basically any sudden G force. Is this the problem you're talking about that existed in 44.2? I just got my Model 3 and it came with 46.2 so I don't have anything to compare it to. If it is the same problem, do you know if there really is any physical danger or if it's just a software glitch?


----------



## porkupan

pdp1 said:


> I'm seeing Passenger Restraint Fault errors with 46.2 whenever I accelerate or slow down quickly, basically any sudden G force.


You should take your M3 to the service center and have them check it out. Sounds like a faulty sensor connection or something. I wouldn't expect this error to be cleared by a software update.


----------



## SR22pilot

Mike said:


> I agree with this observation.
> 
> My issue is, you have to have the phone open and the app has to be awake to do what you describe, where a simple push of a key fob button and my frunk is popped open.
> .


I don't use the frunk enough for this to be an issue. I can either open the car door and then open the frunk form the screen or open the app before I walk out to the car and have it ready. On the weekend, I don't carry keys and I have gotten to like that. Consequently I don't want to be carrying a fob. I understand your issue and agree. Different usage pattern and concerns on my end is all.

The unlock trick to wake the car is great when it is safe in your garage. That is why I use it. I guess at a restaurant you could unlock and immediately lock to have the frunk button or climate active.


----------



## choney22

choney22 said:


> Picked up my car a week ago and as I continue to learn new things I am having some issues with dashcam still showing the x after I turn car off and back on. I thought the most recent software fixed this and assumed when I picked up the car it would be current. I see it is running v9.0 2018.39.8 8634b8c. On this thread in last week and a half I see people mentioning 42. and 46. somethings. Would those be more current software versions than I am running? If so I would be expecting a prompt to download a new software version but haven't received one. Has it not fully rolled out to New York yet? Do software updates generally roll out slowly? Just seems I'm a version or two behind but software isn't my forte either so I could just be wrong. Any advice would be helpful. Thank you in advance.


Was prompted yesterday to download version 46.2 so went ahead and did that, upgraded my car a few steps since I was still on 39.8 from my delivery about 10 days ago. Happy to see this fixed the dashcam issue as people reported it would do.


----------



## JasonF

I picked up lunch during work and put the bag on the passenger seat. Had to accelerate quickly during a left turn, causing the bag to slide against the back of the seat. An error popped up on screen that said something about a malfunction with the right side passenger restraint and to contact Tesla service (it went away so quickly I didn't get to read it carefully).

Then I realized it was my lunch that caused it. 

Yes, I made a bug report.


----------



## pdp1

JasonF said:


> I picked up lunch during work and put the bag on the passenger seat. Had to accelerate quickly during a left turn, causing the bag to slide against the back of the seat. An error popped up on screen that said something about a malfunction with the right side passenger restraint and to contact Tesla service (it went away so quickly I didn't get to read it carefully).
> 
> Then I realized it was my lunch that caused it.
> 
> Yes, I made a bug report.


I'm getting this constantly as well (up to 5 or 6 times in a 20 mile commute), I usually have my work bag in the front seat and it happens when any sort of significant G force is applied (i.e. accelerate quickly, stop quickly, turn quickly). I only received my car last Friday with 46.2 already loaded so I don't have any earlier versions of firmware to compare this to. Are you saying this problem is specific to 46.2? If so, I'd be more confident (though not 100% certain) in saying it's a software problem and that it's not really hazardous.


----------



## Derik

Getting the same problem. Called tesla service they had me do a shutdown then the two finger restart. Haven't driven since then, but we'll see on if that fixed the problem on the way home or not today. They said if it keeps happening to call back and schedule service. 
Mine only started once I got 46.2 last night, so I'm guessing it's just a software bug.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I like that recirculate is now closer to the driver’s reach and the HVAC controls can be swiped away!


----------



## GDN

This release just doesn't seem to be as solid. A few little things. Went to the car wash earlier, left the phone in the car. When I left I backed out of the stall, camera was blank. Window popped up, but no picture. Park and back to reverse fixed it.

Also used NOA on the way from for about 6 miles. It can do what it is supposed to do, but speed limit wasn't accurate on the ramp from the Tollway to 190. The speed limit is 70 and I think it would have tried to do it had I not slowed it down. It did make the transition just fine otherwise. It then took my exit when it was time.

They've just got to get the jiggles worked out, those dancing cars, a little tighter control in places and we aren't far away. Continue those tweaks !


----------



## JasonF

pdp1 said:


> I'm getting this constantly as well (up to 5 or 6 times in a 20 mile commute), I usually have my work bag in the front seat and it happens when any sort of significant G force is applied (i.e. accelerate quickly, stop quickly, turn quickly). I only received my car last Friday with 46.2 already loaded so I don't have any earlier versions of firmware to compare this to. Are you saying this problem is specific to 46.2? If so, I'd be more confident (though not 100% certain) in saying it's a software problem and that it's not really hazardous.


This isn't the first time I put something on the seat, and I just got the update last night. Otherwise I don't know for certain.


----------



## AZBMT

Received today in Mesa, AZ


----------



## sduck

I'm not having any problems with this update. As always, the first thing i did was the two button and brake pedal reboot, just to clear up any residual update issues. The only kind of negative thing - i had my dashcam flash drive plugged in - it was working before the update, afterwards it wasn't - i plugged it into my computer and it seems to be completely dead, didn't even register at all. Can't even recover it. Not a big deal, as i have a blackvue installed anyway.


----------



## evannole

I am not wild about this update so far, particularly as far as Autopilot is concerned. I have had a couple instances of phantom braking in spots where I have not experienced it before. They've been very mild, very brief decelerations, so I am glad for that, but collectively they still represent a bit of an increase in frequency, which is somewhat disappointing. The car has also gotten confused at a couple of spots in the HOV lane where there's a left-hand exit that I don't wish to take. I can feel it hesitating at these more than it has on the last couple of software versions. Don't get me wrong - Autopilot still works very well, but I don't think it's quite as refined as it was before.

No issues with the charge port so far. I did notice last night that there was a rhythmic clicking noise in the area of the charge port after I parked the car and before I plugged in. I had just come home from a drive in temperatures below 40 F. The noise continued after I plugged in, with charging delayed until 6 am. When I came back into my relatively warm (mid-50s) garage later in the evening, the clicking had stopped, and didn't resume when I opened a door, thereby waking the car. I am guessing that when the car senses cold ambient temperatures, it moves the locking pin in the charge port back and forth just a little bit to prevent it from freezing in place. It probably stops doing that once the port warms up, which would explain why the clicking had stopped in my garage later in the evening. Clever solution, if it works, though it sounds like some people are having trouble with it.


----------



## Dave EV

evannole said:


> I am not wild about this update so far, particularly as far as Autopilot is concerned. I have had a couple instances of phantom braking in spots where I have not experienced it before. They've been very mild, very brief decelerations, so I am glad for that, but collectively they still represent a bit of an increase in frequency, which is somewhat disappointing.


I've also noticed a step back in autopilot immediately after updates in the past, but they seem to go away after another day or two, so don't know if there's some sort of learning/training process that goes on after software updates. I haven't noticed any significant difference in autopilot with 46.2 coming from 42.4 myself.


----------



## evannole

Dave EV said:


> *I've also noticed a step back in autopilot immediately after updates in the past, but they seem to go away after another day or two*, so don't know if there's some sort of learning/training process that goes on after software updates. I haven't noticed any significant difference in autopilot with 46.2 coming from 42.4 myself.


Yes, I have noticed that as well. Hopefully that proves to be the case this time around also. For what it's worth, I was previously on 42.3.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I had no connectivity when leaving work today so after about 3 minutes I did the two-finger salute and then it came back and I had Slacker again. It was a horrible experience having no music that long. Boy am I spoiled.


----------



## itskv

I am told that the safety restraint alerts will be fixed via OTAU.


----------



## pdp1

itskv said:


> I am told that the safety restraint alerts will be fixed via OTAU.


I was getting this error at the beginning of this week. 2 days ago, I moved the passenger seat back and forth a few times. Ever since then, the errors stopped popping up, with or without my work bag in the front seat.


----------



## itskv

pdp1 said:


> I was getting this error at the beginning of this week. 2 days ago, I moved the passenger seat back and forth a few times. Ever since then, the errors stopped popping up, with or without my work bag in the front seat.


Cool, i'll give that a try


----------



## NOICE4ME

I am very disappointed with this release. Several features that worked fine in the past are now problematic, such as:
- walkaway lock fails about half the time vs. almost never before, have to use the app to lock the car
- unlock fails about half the time vs. 5% - 10% before, must unlock via the app or use the card key
- must use the card key to put it into gear about half the time, vs. about 5% before

I've done the 2-button reboot several times, with varying success. It will seem like it is back to normal until next time I drive and get the same results.

UPDATE: I rebooted my iPhone and that seemed to help. I can't recall if I've done that with previous releases, but will be sure to do that more often. Hopefully this has resolved my issues.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Rick Steinwand said:


> I had no connectivity when leaving work today so after about 3 minutes I did the two-finger salute and then it came back and I had Slacker again. It was a horrible experience having no music that long. Boy am I spoiled.


Again after work today I had no connectivity and had to reboot. Seems strange that would happen two evenings in a row, but both mornings Slacker worked fine.


----------



## GDN

NOICE4ME said:


> I am very disappointed with this release. Several features that worked fine in the past are now problematic, such as:
> - walkaway lock fails about half the time vs. almost never before, have to use the app to lock the car
> - unlock fails about half the time vs. 5% - 10% before, must unlock via the app or use the card key
> - must use the card key to put it into gear about half the time, vs. about 5% before
> 
> I've done the 2-button reboot several times, with varying success. It will seem like it is back to normal until next time I drive and get the same results.
> 
> UPDATE: I rebooted my iPhone and that seemed to help. I can't recall if I've done that with previous releases, but will be sure to do that more often. Hopefully this has resolved my issues.


I know these things vary, but I never experienced any of those on this release.


----------



## SimonMatthews

How do I add a favorite to the list of music stations? 

The little heart symbol went away a couple of releases ago, and I have not seen any way to add a station to the list of favorites since then. Or to delete a station from the list of favorites.


----------



## evannole

SimonMatthews said:


> How do I add a favorite to the list of music stations?
> 
> The little heart symbol went away a couple of releases ago, and I have not seen any way to add a station to the list of favorites since then. Or to delete a station from the list of favorites.


If I'm not mistaken, the heart icon was replaced with a star, which works in exactly the same way.


----------



## SimonMatthews

evannole said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the heart icon was replaced with a star, which works in exactly the same way.


I see that you are correct.

Whichever product manager made that decision should resign right now. It's totally stupid and non-intuitive. The heart icon was intuitive. The star is in the wrong place: it's not close to the station -- instead it's among icons that modify playing of individual media items (songs, etc.). Why should anyone think that it has a function related to the station?


----------



## MosquitoFloss

MelindaV said:


> How is your phone not working related to the car's fw update?


I'm not sure exactly, but I did the update for the first time from the app, as opposed to going out to my car and initiating the update from the car's touchscreen. A few mins after I started the update I checked in on my phone and it was unresponsive. No amount of power button holding, or volume up+power button holding would get the phone going. After speaking with an Apple rep, I was asked to try the short volume down press/short volume up press, and long power button hold. This needed to be done about 8 times before it finally fired up. I would never have thought the update could be the culprit either, but I found several threads accusing the update of bricking their phone. Who knows exactly what caused it but it was the first time it ever happened to my phone.


----------



## iChris93

Yesterday I had a bug where my backup camera screen was black in reverse. Cycling from drive to reverse again brought it back.


----------



## Trevlan

I’ve had that on all my softwares. Usually just back to drive then reverse works. Or take off then on, from the screen


----------



## SimonMatthews

I had a black screen from the rear view camera that went away when I plugged in the seat belt. Not repeatable.


----------



## Vidya

SR22pilot said:


> FYI, unlocking the car, if within Bluetooth range, works immediately and wakes the car after which the other buttons work. My bedroom is over the garage. If I want to warm the car and the app is having trouble connecting, I'll unlock the car and then I can turn climate control on.


You wrote it as if you are in my bedroom. I do the same everyday!!!


----------



## SR22pilot

Vidya said:


> You wrote it as if you are in my bedroom. I do the same everyday!!!


Shucks. I was hoping you wouldn't find out.


----------

